# Houston Support Group?



## Jocelyn

I've been searching for a social anxiety support group in Houston for years. No luck. Anyone know of one? Want to start one?


----------



## Maslow

Try meetup.com


----------



## Jocelyn

Thanks Maslow. I did and there isn't one. There are a bunch of people interested in one, but at this point, I don't think I'm quite confident enough to start my own group.

*COME ON PEOPLE! Houston is the 4th largest city in the U.S. I KNOW you're out there! Don't make me come looking for you!*

P.S. I promise I'm not scary.


----------



## AliciaH

yeah i saw that on meetup too alot of people want to start a group...we could always go to austin haha!


----------



## Jocelyn

I'll go if you drive.


----------



## AliciaH

ahhh i see youre an aquarius too! when's your b-day?

seriously, I like Austin. My aunt lives out there we should totally take a trip some time. The group probably is about the same as the one out here though...


----------



## Jocelyn

I've never been to Austin. My husband and I keep planning to go but it never happens. One day... I want to see the bats - even though bats scare the crap out of me.


----------



## AliciaH

Jocelyn said:


> I've never been to Austin. My husband and I keep planning to go but it never happens. One day... I want to see the bats - even though bats scare the crap out of me.


haha! i saw the bats several years ago it wasnt so bad 

How long have you lived in TX? Austin is cool, we go about every 6 mos to visit the fam. Have you heard of 6th street? Now that was fun too but that was several years ago too.


----------



## cindyk089

I'm in Houston too, so if you find something, please pass it on. There is no way I could do one. I would help, as I am great at planning things. It is carrying them out that cripples me!


----------



## Jocelyn

Hi Cindy!!! 
Alicia and I have been talking about starting a group. Sounds scary but maybe it wouldn't be too bad.
Very glad to "meet" you. 
Keep in touch!


----------



## cindyk089

Well, I would be willing to take the first step if everyone else would. I mean, we all are in the same boat so to speak. (I am very brave behind my computer) 

Baby steps. _/ :hug


----------



## AliciaH

HI Cindy!

haha Im also pretty brave behing my PC lol.

i am definately interested in starting a group but it makes me a little anxious....who would do the talking? lol


----------



## cindyk089

lol.... good question!
:stu


----------



## Jocelyn

Haha! Yeah, might be a quiet group.  I think I could manage to spit out at least a few sentences.


----------



## hopemiles

There is a social phobics anonymous group in Houston. Here's their website:

http://www.geocities.com/seanphilib/Hou ... group.html


----------



## cindyk089

Okeeeeeyyy... now the problem comes down to going to the group. I got butterflies when i read about the above group.


----------



## Jocelyn

I checked into the Social Phobics anonymous group. They have free, telephone conference calls a few times per week. I've been thinking about calling in to one for the hell of it. I spoke with the former leader of the group about a month ago. It was a good conversation but I don't think that is the type of group I'm looking for. They only talk in their group. I want action.


----------



## AliciaH

yes i also want ACTION!! lol

i think sitting around talking about the issues can be thereapeudic but only for so long then you have no choice but to push yourself to do what makes you uncomfortable. otherwise you could get worse. 

how have you been lately, girls?

the other day i made myself run some errands ALONE (i HATE doing i feel much more comfortable w/ my daughter alon) i went to several places and tried smiling more and walking tall. walking tall has made a difference for me a little b/c it tells people youre not weak. i hate people viewing me as weak. i went sevearl places i didnt even need to go just to get "exposure" i did all these things afraid and shaky, shaky voice, but it did not kill me lol. i feel its making me stronger and i hope to get over this real soon.


----------



## Jocelyn

Alicia, that's excellent! Good for you for getting out there and getting some exposure!


----------



## QuietTexan

Hey everyone, it's nice to see some fellow Houstonians here. Have any of you started a support group yet? If not, I'm willing to help set one up. Sorry I didn't find this thread earlier. I too get tired of going to meetup.com every month and finding out that there still isn't a group in Houston. So I guess the logical thing to do is just to start one. I don't mind doing a lot of the organizing, as long as I know someone else can help.

Is anyone still interested?


----------



## Jocelyn

I am still interested.

In what part of town do you live? North? South?


----------



## QuietTexan

I live in the Galleria area. I work out in Katy.


----------



## QuietTexan

Did you have any thoughts about the kinds of activities you'd like to do in a meetup group? I'd love to hear any ideas you might have.


----------



## Jocelyn

I'm North.
Small exposure experiments maybe?


----------



## QuietTexan

I was checking out the kind of things the Austin group does. It seems like they meet at Startbucks quite a bit, then sometimes they leave from there and do other things. We could probably try something like that. I guess it will depend on how many people are interested.

My name is Brian, btw. I registered at meetup.com earlier this week under the Shyness and Social Anxiety section. This is something I would really like to do. However, it will probably be after the holidays before I try to start a group or anything.

I did call in to the Social Phobics Anonymous telephone meeting this past Wednesday. I enyoyed just listening in. Though I couldn't bring myself to say anything, not yet at least. :lol


----------



## Jocelyn

Hey! I called in to the SPA conference Wednesday too. I've been calling in every Wednesday for a couple of months. That's the first Wednesday that I didn't say at least a little something. Shoot. Maybe next time.


----------



## QuietTexan

I called the SPA group again this week, but unfortunately I had to leave about 30 mintues into the call. I'll try it again next Wednesday.


----------



## Jocelyn

The holidays have thrown me off. I wasn't able to call in. I will definitely be on the conference next Wednesday though.


----------



## twmHouston

Hey, new to the site, would definately be interested in a support group, I went to group therapy last year, even though it was somewhat helpful, I was the only one with social anxiety that followed through, so it was pretty tough, because I felt they still couldn't understand my anxiety.


----------



## QuietTexan

Hello Tyler, welcome to the site! I'm glad you are interested in a group also. Recently I've been thinking about starting one through meetup.com. It would be nice to meet some people who are understanding about shyness and social anxiety. What part of town do you live in? Would you be interested in a a group that was more of an "activity" group, rather than just a support group?


----------



## mpreston83

Hi guys! My name is Marcus and I'm new to the site. I've read a few of your comments and would be interested in a "support group". I think it would be nice to bring together some people that have similar issues and are willing to talk and help each other out through their experiences. I live in the Sugar Land area by the way. Let me know if you all get something together. I'm also going to try calling the conference call number. Take care!


----------



## Jocelyn

Hey everyone!

I've been lazy about checking this thread but I'm glad to see more people from Houston! I'm still interested in a face-to-face group so keep me in the loop. In the meantime, I am almost always on the SPA conference call on Wednesday nights.


----------



## Im Cindy

I'm definitely interested. I've had GAD (general anxiety disorder) since I was 12. I'm 21 now. My anxiety is so high sometimes that it becomes so hard to bear. I've had some panic attacks too. It's horrible. I'm not sure if I have a social anxiety, but I'm sure it's somehow related.

I know there are a lot of group meet ups out there, but the information on where and when aren't disclosed online for fear of predators I assume. I am going to check on the group therapy they have a Baylor's. I would love to do a meet up with anyone interested. I think it will be a great way to take action and fight this stupid anxiety issue!

Here's an article I found from Baylor University with a phone number for possible group therapy if anyone's interested.... http://www.bcm.edu/findings/vol2/is7/04aug_n2.htm


----------



## shytweety82

Hi,

I suffer from social anxiety. I was wondering if anyone started or found any meetings.


----------



## Jocelyn

Not yet but hang in there. The more people we find who are interested, the more likely it is we'll start a group!


----------



## Tallman

I was surfing to find something for someone else and low and behold one of my old schools popped up. It seems the U of Houston has an anxiety clinic in their psych school. One can get a free evaluation at the clinic which I assume includes telling one how U of H can help. You can't beat the price for the evaluation,and their group therapy is very reasonable also. Makes me consider driving from Florida to Houston for a few months.

On the possibility that you all are not aware of what the U of H has, here is the URL for their anxiety clinic:

http://www.uh.edu/anxiety/treatment.htm

Even if you are not interested in their clinic or they don't offer the kind of CBT that you are looking for, the evaluation is worth trying. Also, there are bound to be social anxiety clients who come here so there should be a good possibility of networking to find others who are interested in setting up SAD groups. You also might find a professor or grad student with social anxiety who would be a good facilitator for a group you set up if U of H does not have such groups.

http://www.uh.edu/anxiety/treatment.htm

The irony of this, for me, is that I started searching for something to help my social anxiety while I was taking courses at the U of Houston many years ago. I could not find a psychiatrist in Houston who treated anxiety except through psychoanalysis which is useless (and expensive). I spent many hours in the university library searching for information on my "problem". Social Phobia and Social Anxiety had not been invented yet at least in Houston. The University provided no support for anxiety at that time.


----------



## Tallman

Hope you all don't mind an old, hmm, former sounds better Houstonian intruding. If anyone gets anything out of this, I hope you post it. I will be interested is seeing if it is helpful. 

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Jocelyn

Hi and thank you very much for posting this information. It is appreciated.


----------



## QuietTexan

If anyone is interested, there is a new Social and General Anxiety Group for Houston on Meetup.com. Their first activity is Saturday, April 26 at the Space Center.

http://shyness.meetup.com/243/


----------



## QuietTexan

Next activity for the Houston Social and General Anxiety Group is at the Houston Zoo on May 17! :banana :banana :banana

http://shyness.meetup.com/243/calendar/7819200/

We had three people attend the Space Center meetup. Anybody who is interested is welcome to join us next time at the zoo.


----------



## Lacey

http://shyness.meetup.com/243/


----------



## Lacey

Im Cindy said:


> I'm definitely interested. I've had GAD (general anxiety disorder) since I was 12. I'm 21 now. My anxiety is so high sometimes that it becomes so hard to bear. I've had some panic attacks too. It's horrible. I'm not sure if I have a social anxiety, but I'm sure it's somehow related.
> 
> I know there are a lot of group meet ups out there, but the information on where and when aren't disclosed online for fear of predators I assume. I am going to check on the group therapy they have a Baylor's. I would love to do a meet up with anyone interested. I think it will be a great way to take action and fight this stupid anxiety issue!
> 
> Here's an article I found from Baylor University with a phone number for possible group therapy if anyone's interested.... http://www.bcm.edu/findings/vol2/is7/04aug_n2.htm


I was going to do the one at Baylor but they told me they are not doing it anymore and referred me to the University of Houston. I put my name on the list for that one.

More information here http://shyness.meetup.com/243/calendar/7584070/ or their website here http://www.uh.edu/anxiety/index2.htm


----------



## shygirl71

WOW! I met someone from houston! I JUST looked up a support grp a couple of days ago and the ONLY 1 i found was near the lakewood church. Its btw kirby and 610(best buy). Its on mon @ 7pm.
What part of houston do you all live? I live in the montrose area...


----------



## Lacey

Recovery Inc. - Houston
http://www.recovery-inc.org

Contact: (713) 466-3387
E-mail: [email protected]

Monday 
7:30 P.M. 
Memorial Drive Presbyterian Church, 11612 Memorial Drive, @ Blalock & Fondren, Room 205

Saturday 
2:30 P.M. 
West University Church of Christ, 3407 Bissonnett, Westchester St. Entrance 
Contact: (713) 662-2411 Adair


----------



## Lacey

Houston Social Phobics Anonymous Support Group for Social Anxiety and Related Problems

The Houston SPA Group meets every Monday evening at 7:00 pm at Central Presbyterian Church. The church is located at 3788 Richmond, at the Northeast corner of Richmond and Timmons. They meet in the Library room (next to the church office). For more information, please call 713-305-5095.

http://www.geocities.com/seanphilib/HoustonSPASupportgroup.html


----------



## aw3se4dr5

so how was that social phobics anonymous if any of you went to it


----------



## BusterBluth

Sorry to revive an old post, but just came across it and wanted to know if anyone is still around here that has been to any of the mentioned groups (http://www.meetup.com/anxietyhouston/) or something else in the area and what their experiences have been. Thanks, -BB


----------



## debutante

I joined that meetup group a few days ago. I haven't been to any of the meetings but I do look forward to it. Are you in Houston too?


----------



## CCMan

Does anyone have updates to share for this thread? I identified with Im Cindy's post, as that history mirrors my own.


----------



## masterofsadness56

Oh, here is a Houston thread....


----------



## RockmanJL9981

*Support Group update*



Lacey said:


> Recovery Inc. - Houston
> http://www.recovery-inc.org
> 
> Contact: (713) 466-3387
> E-mail: [email protected]
> 
> Monday
> 7:30 P.M.
> Memorial Drive Presbyterian Church, 11612 Memorial Drive, @ Blalock & Fondren, Room 205
> 
> Saturday
> 2:30 P.M.
> West University Church of Christ, 3407 Bissonnett, Westchester St. Entrance
> Contact: (713) 662-2411 Adair



I attended the Saturday group last weekend, they are more of a self awareness group in the way they react to stressful situations. I havn't been to a lot of support groups before, but this one seemed more like an attendee meeting only rather than a social support group. I still did pick up some interesting information though, they were reading out of a book written in the 70-80s i believe that gave some nice insight on god ways to react to perceived social hostility.


----------



## debutante

RockmanJL9981 said:


> I attended the Saturday group last weekend, they are more of a self awareness group in the way they react to stressful situations. I havn't been to a lot of support groups before, but this one seemed more like an attendee meeting only rather than a social support group. I still did pick up some interesting information though, they were reading out of a book written in the 70-80s i believe that gave some nice insight on god ways to react to perceived social hostility.


Interesting. I will check into this one. What was the atmosphere like?


----------

